
Creating a Starcraft AI – Part 22: Caveat Implementor - pplonski86
https://makingcomputerdothings.com/creating-a-starcraft-ai-part-22-caveat-implementor/
======
sonko
Hello everyone,

Thanks for featuring this.

I'm the author of the article - feel free to ask any questions about it, or
the BW AI scene in general.

~~~
p4bl0
No questions either, good blog posts! Is there a page listing those of this
particular series in order?

~~~
sonko
Ask and you shall receive :) [https://makingcomputerdothings.com/an-index-for-
the-starcraf...](https://makingcomputerdothings.com/an-index-for-the-
starcraft-ai-posts/)

------
ZoomStop
Getting a 502 instead of the article

